# English Language Clubs on West Coast



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Do any of you know of any English-language clubs and organizations in West-Central Mexico, especially coastal cities such as Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, Los Cabos, and Acapulco? But inland cities such as Guadalajara, Leon, Durango, Zacatecas, San Luis Potosi, etc., are also of potential interest. 

If you have contact information for any of the organizations, that would be incredibly helpful. 

Context for the question: I am finishing up my third and final year as a professor at the Tec de Monterrey's Culiacan campus, and am looking for a new teaching job for a start date this August. The Tec, for a host of reasons which it would take a long time to go into, has become an undesirable place to continue working, and after three years in Culiacan, which is a terribly boring city for an expat, I am anxious for a change of scene. No need to warn me of the climate realities of the coastal cities; I'm well familiar with them. I actually LIKE hot and humid!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never heard of English-language clubs in Mexico, but if they exist, I would imagine they are run by volunteers and don't have paid staff.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Do any of you know of any English-language clubs and organizations in West-Central Mexico, especially coastal cities such as Puerto Vallarta, Mazatlan, Los Cabos, and Acapulco? But inland cities such as Guadalajara, Leon, Durango, Zacatecas, San Luis Potosi, etc., are also of potential interest.
> 
> If you have contact information for any of the organizations, that would be incredibly helpful.
> 
> Context for the question: I am finishing up my third and final year as a professor at the Tec de Monterrey's Culiacan campus, and am looking for a new teaching job for a start date this August. The Tec, for a host of reasons which it would take a long time to go into, has become an undesirable place to continue working, and after three years in Culiacan, which is a terribly boring city for an expat, I am anxious for a change of scene. No need to warn me of the climate realities of the coastal cities; I'm well familiar with them. I actually LIKE hot and humid!


What do you mean by "English-language club". There are ex-pat groups of English speakers in most of the bigger cities with large or medium sized ex-pat populations. There are lots of English conversation groups for people studying English as a second language. 

Are either of those what you have in mind. If you are looking for a job teaching at an ESL conversation club, it might be difficult. As Isla said, they are mostly run by volunteers or by language school teachers in their spare time.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, I should clarify. I am not looking to such clubs and organizations with the idea that they would have job openings. I am interested in the information they might be able to provide about life in their cities, and also just possibly, any contacts they have that might lead me to job openings.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> What do you mean by "English-language club". There are ex-pat groups of English speakers in most of the bigger cities with large or medium sized ex-pat populations. There are lots of English conversation groups for people studying English as a second language.
> 
> Are either of those what you have in mind. If you are looking for a job teaching at an ESL conversation club, it might be difficult. As Isla said, they are mostly run by volunteers or by language school teachers in their spare time.


Expat clubs. See my reply to Isla Verde for more info about why I'm asking.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Manzamigos, your portal for living in Manzanillo | Your expat friends in Manzanillo | Manzamigos, your portal for living in Manzanillo

Vallarta I'm sure and Chapala area .... just check on message boards. All have Rotary including Colima City. Veteran group in Chapala


----------

